# Baretta 92 fs Holster Help



## Justint (Dec 7, 2016)

If I was to conceal carry this what are some good options? I just bought this gun and its my first, I know its more of an open carry. Also what are some open carry holsters that are good too? I am left handed. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

I am ver happy with a Wilson Combat hi-rise owb. They are on sale right now I believe.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Fox IWB holsters work very well for me.


----------

